
Scareware launched from tech blog - alexandros
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/8328399.stm
======
RiderOfGiraffes

      > Blaming the fact that staff used Linux operating systems
      > on their production machines for "not noticing sooner",
      > it advised concerned users to load some up-to-date
      > antivirus software and "make sure your system is clean".
    

So running a secure/safe/immune system is a liability, because you may not
notice problems that users, who run less secure/safe/immune systems, will
have.

Hmm. Interesting observation. Good job I run three or four "typical" insecure
setups on which to test things before deployment.

